# Kona Smoke frameset as a cheap alternative to crosscheck/doublecross?



## planetjag (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been planning to start saving my pennies to get either a doublecross or crosscheck as a commuting, shopping, general duty, towing kid's trailer type bike.

However, I've just come across a 2009 Kona Smoke frameset for less than 25% of the price of the other two. This would mean I could do it now, rather than wait. I have enough bits & pieces to build most of the rest of the bike.

Any thoughts on it? I've heard the Smoke referred to as a tank, but what about the frameset itself, how does it compare to the Surly & Soma?

I know its geometry will be more MTB than the others. Whichever I end up with will probably be tried with Mary and/or North Road bars anyway.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

I had a Kona Smoke years ago and it was a fine entry level commuter bike. The frame is okay but the components are on the lower quality side. Ended up giving the bike to a kid that couldn't afford a bike for riding 2 work.

I currently have a Surly LHT and the frame is much higher quality than the Smoke. The main difference would be the Surly's frame is quite a bit stiffer and transfers power vs. wagging the tail like the old Smoke.

Caution getting into low end bikes, upgrading get's expensive. But.. I say go for it if the Smoke is a smoking deal.

cheers Eric


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

planetjag said:


> I've been planning to start saving my pennies to get either a doublecross or crosscheck as a commuting, shopping, general duty, towing kid's trailer type bike.....
> 
> ....I've heard the Smoke referred to as a tank,


For that kind of use, "tank" is good isn`t it?
I`ve never ridden one or heard much about them, but it looks to me like a 700c version of a 90s rigid mtb. If it`s a good price, I don`t see how you could go wrong.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Go for it.


----------



## fusiongary (Aug 22, 2012)

I just stripped my old hard tail MTB and put the parts on a Smoke frame. I also swapped the steel fork for a used Easton CX fork. I put on some fenders and a rack, and this thing is sweet.


----------



## 0290sl (Mar 20, 2011)

My CC scales in at 24lbs, with full fenders of course...

Does that make it a tank?


----------

